
Are you reading the article or straight to the comments? - mpfundstein
i have to admit that I mostly (like 99%) of time go firdt to the comments before I even think about clicking to the article..<p>what about you?
======
qwerty456127
Straight to the comments. I would only read something if it's less than a
screen-long and still contains something I'm going to find really valuable or
exciting. If it's longer than that I am to be convinced it's a text of
exceptional value and quality before I decide to invest my attention.

------
dyingkneepad
I check the top comments first because a lot of times they make me realize the
article is not worth reading. Sometimes the top comment is a one-line tl;dr,
or just explains clickbait.

This is even more important for any news regarding science: there's always a
comment from someone who actually read the paper and then explains what the
article got wrong.

------
_Microft
Often, I'm checking the comments first to see whether reading the whole thing
might be worth my time.

------
runjake
Comments first on HN. I use shutup.css to hide comments on every other
website.

------
loons2
Most of the time I just read the article.

When I do read comments, it's almost always after having read the article.

------
runawaybottle
Comments before all.

------
gruglife
I skip to comments

